# A New ‘Soft-Roader’ Called the Chevy Spark Activ is Coming to the US



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tip of the hat to AG for finally breaking a news story.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I like how it's offered with a manual transmission, and I like the integrated turn signals in the mirrors but that's about it on my list of likes.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It'll sell. Everyone thinks they need a crossover - so making your micro car into a crossover-y micro car is probably a good idea for sales.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Not impressed really. It's like a micro sonic hatchback from what I can tell.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If it doesn't have AWD, what's the point?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neile300c said:


> If it doesn't have AWD, what's the point?


"_98 horsepower and 94 lb-ft of torque_" She's gonna be a heavy slow little car that may eat into MPG.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Am I the only one not seeing much of a difference? Other than the fact it looks less feminine, it's roughly the same size and shape...


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> "_98 horsepower and 94 lb-ft of torque_" She's gonna be a heavy slow little car that may eat into MPG.


 Yikes! Can't say I'm a big fan of those numbers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> "_98 horsepower and 94 lb-ft of torque_" She's gonna be a heavy slow little car that may eat into MPG.


The current Spark weighs about 2250 lbs. This won't likely weigh much more. That's not heavy by any means. 

For comparison - a Fiat 500 Pop (which only has two doors and less back seat room) weighs 2360 lbs - and only has 101 HP and 98 lb-ft of torque. And that's an engine that runs much happier on Premium.

But honestly - the Spark is a micro car. It's not meant to be fast.

My Cavalier is 2700 lbs and has 115HP (and a 3-speed automatic) - and very rarely do I have a situation, even merging onto the freeway, where I _needed_ more power.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

I had a Spark for 3 days as service loaner and it was a POS. Slow, tram lined on highway, loud and definitely needed more power.


----------

